# Urban Exploring (Try to tell what the picture is of)



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Six Flags After Katrina (12 years later)


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Abandoned Theater


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Abandoned Resorts at the Poconos


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Requiem for Pianos: Dilapidated Instruments Photographed Among Ruins


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Willard Asylum, Willard, New York



> More than half of the 50,000 patients that came to the Willard Asylum died within its walls. That's why this place is one of the creepiest.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Abandoned Funeral Homes


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know what this was but it sure looks creepy!! (Click image to expand)


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Very, very nice photos! More from Willard Asylum, please!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This famous venue hosted many of the major rock acts in Detroit. I never went there, but my brother who was 7 years older saw tons of concerts there.


----------

